# McCormick Tractor dash doesn't work



## hunter71294 (May 8, 2017)

I have a 2007 McCormick ZTX230 and the dash and radio don't work. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these issues and how to fix them. I just bought the tractor and I'm hoping it's just a dirty connection or something easy. Just thought I'd see if anyone had any experience with these tractors. 

The auctioneer said these can be finicky with electrical issues.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy hunter71294, welcome to the tractor forum.

You are most likely not getting power to the dash and radio. First thing to check is the fuse box. Second possibility is a bad ground. 

If you have a multimeter or a circuit checker, start checking for power. The keyswitch provides power to the dash and radio in the "on" position, and "accessory" position.


----------



## Hunter6782 (9 mo ago)

hunter71294 said:


> I have a 2007 McCormick ZTX230 and the dash and radio don't work. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these issues and how to fix them. I just bought the tractor and I'm hoping it's just a dirty connection or something easy. Just thought I'd see if anyone had any experience with these tractors.
> 
> The auctioneer said these can be finicky with electrical issues.


did You ever figure out what the issue was with your ztx? I have the same issue so maybe you can help point me in the right direction! Thanks.


----------

